

Turn a Xen domU into a VMware VM (or: bring your Linode home) - gmac
https://blog.mackerron.com/2013/07/29/moving-xen-domu-to-vmware/

======
slenk
Getting a 403 forbidden. Working for anyone else?

~~~
kschneid
Using this: [http://blog.mackerron.com/2013/07/29/moving-xen-domu-to-
vmwa...](http://blog.mackerron.com/2013/07/29/moving-xen-domu-to-vmware/)

